# Bees, please?



## ~*MissouriSweetpea*~ (Apr 27, 2011)

Does anyone here have Bees? Can you point me to Bee links so that I can learn more?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## meme (May 8, 2011)

Go to, backyard bee keeping.



                                     Hope that will help, it seems like it would.


----------



## Sydney (May 15, 2011)

Ive found this site very helpful
http://www.biobees.com/


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (May 15, 2011)

Sydney said:
			
		

> Ive found this site very helpful
> http://www.biobees.com/


I second that.


----------



## 1littlefarmer (Jun 11, 2011)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/index.php

It's been a life saver for me.  Lots of really helpful people.  Kinda like here!


----------

